# MENDOZA - |ARGENTINA| "One of the eights world capitals wine"



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Greats pics!! :drool:


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos indeed :cheers:


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

*Argentine malbec comes to America, and that's a good thing.*

Published: Saturday, May 01, 2010, 10:00 AM 

BUENOS AIRES, Argentina -- Casual wine drinkers are sometimes surprised to hear Argentina is a significant wine-producing nation. But there's a good reason for this: Until the past decade or so, almost no one in America saw any Argentine wines on the shelves. 

But all of that has changed in a very big way. Argentine wines are hot by anybody's measure. For example, neighboring Chile -- which started sooner in the U.S. market, in the 1990s -- exports twice as much wine as Argentina. Yet the average price of exported Argentine wine dropped 2 percent in 2009 while Chile's wine exports fell 13 percent in price. 

Share 0 Comments Not only that, while Chilean wine exports fell 4.4 percent between January and June 2009 compared with the same period in 2008, Argentina's wine exports increased 144 percent. 

This helps explain why today you can't walk into a wine shop or supermarket without practically tripping over Argentine wines. At the moment, they're the darling of the wine business. 

What's Argentina got? In a word, malbec. This red grape variety was imported from Bordeaux to Argentina more than a century ago. And the malbec grape liked what it found in Argentina, namely high-elevation vineyard sites (3,000 feet to 8,000 feet) that see intense sunshine and abundant irrigation thanks to snowpack water from the Andes mountains. 

So when Argentine malbec arrived in the U.S. market in the early 2000s, we received luscious, intensely flavorful, deeply colored wines from ancient vines anywhere from 60 to 100 years old. And the wines cost what can only be called absurdly low prices, often as little as $10 a bottle. 

Not least, malbec grown in Argentina -- unlike in France's Bordeaux region or in the Loire Valley -- has soft, gentle tannins, probably thanks to a greater ripeness than is common in France. You can drink a very young Argentine malbec with pleasure, as it goes down the gullet without a catch. 

Malbec Reserva "Luján de Cuyo" 2008, Bodegas Nieto Senetiner -- Here's an example of just what an extraordinary deal Argentine malbec can be. Bodegas Nieto Senetiner was founded in 1888 and today owns about 750 acres of vines. These vines are in what is arguably the best district in the vast Mendoza region, an area called Luján de Cuyo. It's where the Mendoza-area wine business began more than a century ago and consequently has the largest number of very old vines. 

In 1998, the old Bodegas Nieto Senetiner was purchased by the Pérez Companc family, one of Argentina's wealthiest (oil and natural gas money). The new owners hired Alberto Antonini, who was formerly the head winemaker for the famed Antinori estate in Chianti, as their consultant. 

This combination of old vines in a choice district allied to deft, modern winemaking and the deep pockets of an ambitious new owner results in really good malbec. This 2008 bottling -- an exceptionally fine vintage -- offers proof. It is, in a word, delicious, as it's dense yet supple, lightly touched by oak and utterly, wonderfully drinkable right now. At $9.95 a bottle it's a standout deal in genuinely fine Argentine malbec. Get out the grill. (Distributor is Galaxy Wine Company.) 

Malbec 2007, Mendel -- Not every malbec from Argentina is outrageously cheap. Sometimes you have to pay more to get something exceptionally fine. To get a notion of what "exceptionally fine" really means in Argentine malbec, you need to taste the wines of the small (10,000 cases) artisan winery called Mendel. 

Here again you have an old winery with 80-year-old malbec vines located in one of the choicest sections of the Luján de Cuyo district -- a small zone called Perdriel -- that was purchased in 2003 and revitalized. The winemaker of Mendel, also a minority partner, is Roberto de la Mota, previously the winemaker for the much larger Chandon winery in Mendoza, which specializes in sparkling wines. 

Because of his experience, de la Mota makes his wines in a distinctive fashion. He harvests the grapes from Mendel's three vineyards at three different stages of ripeness. Each "ripeness level" is fermented separately and kept separate during the barrel-aging. Only when the wines are ready to be bottled does de la Mota engage in creating a blend for each of the wines Mendel offers. 

Effectively, this is a champagne-style approach to winemaking. And it works. 

Mendel Malbec 2007 is flat-out superb Argentine malbec. It's an austere, taut, beautifully defined red wine that delivers an unusual degree of minerality and, above all, refinement. You would serve this on the same occasions, and with the same food, as you would a fine red Bordeaux or Burgundy. It's that good. And it's worth its $22.95 asking price. (Distributor is Young's Columbia.) 

-- Matt Kramer


http://www.oregonlive.com/O/index.ssf/2010/05/argentina_comes_to_america_and.html


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos from Mendoza, once again


----------



## meridiano17 (Jan 24, 2010)

Para que no decaiga quoteo estas fotos del parque General San Martin ...



saurdemol said:


> siesta en la ciudad
> 
> Paseando por el parque
> 
> ...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

What does the title mean?


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantástica ciudad, me atrevo a decir que mas linda que Buenos Aires, aunque es mucho mas chica.... esas arboledas, las asequias, el aire puro, ese parque tremendo, el vino, las mujeres, pufff quiero volver! 



Mike_UT said:


> What does the title mean?


"one of the eight wine capitals of the world" maybe?


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

ngfede said:


> Fantástica ciudad, me atrevo a decir que mas linda que Buenos Aires, aunque es mucho mas chica.... esas arboledas, las asequias, el aire puro, ese parque tremendo, el vino, las mujeres, pufff quiero volver!
> 
> 
> 
> "one of the eight wine capitals of the world" maybe?


Thanks,,:colgate:


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

More pictures of this great city. Soon, more pictures from its wineries.



Gordon2 said:


> Y ahora se vienen las panorámicas que pude captar desde el piso 17 del edificio Executive, que está al lado de Da Vinci
> 
> Empire State lol y Sheraton
> 
> ...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## santfu (Apr 20, 2011)

parque san martin








































parque central
















plaza españa








plaza chile
















plaza independencia








peatonal


----------



## santfu (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice shots from Mendoza...:cheers2:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Great unseen footage! (Joseph's posts #45 &48)

@Santfu, a word of advice:you separate photos, they are too together! (separa las fotos si podés están muy juntas, un consejo)



Mike_UT said:


> What does the title mean?


It tried to mean: Mendoza, one of the eight world wine capitals. Mendoza´s terrain is very dry yet only a small portion of it (if I'm not mistaken only 7%) can be harvested and produces around 80% of Argentine wines to be exported.


----------



## santfu (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## gonzalog (May 16, 2013)

today


----------

